# I Just Got This Aquastar Benthos 500 Diver



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I did not know if this should go in the swiss section or the vintage section since it was made in the 1960's I posted it here.I just got this last week a Aquastar Benthos 500 Diver.I have been wanting one for some time just like the way it looks.And it has some thing most dive watches made in the past and today don't have.You will see the crown at the 2 O'clock and a pusher at the 4 O'clock you push the pusher and the orange pointer will go backwards all the way to the twelve and start to time your dive it will move forward at one minute intervals until it stops at the twelve never seen that on any other diver a cool feature.I droped it off for service can't wait to get it back.Mite send it to Jack for touching up the orange poiner and a relume but just thinking about it.Here are some photo's.





































This photo show's the sixe of it.A good size watch for some thing made in the 1960's


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

That really is a nice piece and a great addition to a fine collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic watches, I had Jons for a while last year, seriously chunky watches.... Nice buy!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

You lucky bugger, that's a great find :yes:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

PhilM said:


> You lucky bugger, that's a great find :yes:


Nice!


----------



## watch4me (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice watches.


----------

